# Great Moments In Opera, Overture From Wagner’s Opera “The Flying Dutchman”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article on the subject of the overture from Wagner’s opera “The Flying Dutchman” which I recommend to all those whose tastes incline towards simple yet inspirational melodies. 

“The Flying Dutchman” is an opera composed by Richard Wagner which in fact was inspired by a most perilous and even illegal journey by ship which the composer once took with his first wife, “Minna Planer” from Riga (Latvia) to London (England). It being in order to escape from those whom he owed money to that Wagner decided to flee Riga; under circumstances which were made even more daring by his needing to do so without a passport. This due to having been forced to surrender his passport to the authorities, who took it on behalf of his creditors. Wagner getting in to debt in order to support a life of luxury which clearly was way above his means as to require him to have to cheat others.

It was on this journey however that Wagner would experience the full wrath of the seas as the ship he was traveling on was struck by a storm. This causing a journey which should have taken but eight days to last 3 weeks. As the ship he was traveling on was even forced to take refuge at Norwegian Fjords at Tvedestrand. All of which in and of itself would have made this in to an odyssey to remind us of the one written by Homer yet compounded to this was Mina’s miscarriage during the couple’s escape. This perhaps being a factor which made Wagner feel like the main character in the Flying Dutchman; a man who has been sentenced to travel the seas forever till he is redeemed by the love and sacrifice of a woman. 

As for “The Flying Dutchman”, it is the story of the captain of a ship, who due to his blasphemy of the devil is forced to sail the seas endlessly or at least till he meets a woman; who in her love for him is willing to sacrifice herself so that he might be set free. This being very difficult indeed for the Dutchman to meet such a woman. Specially since he is forced to sail the seas almost without rest yet he is allowed to spend one week a shore every seven years. 

As for the overture, it starts off with the powerful motif of a tremendous storm at sea. Wagner’s music allowing us to almost feel the wind and even waters of the sea on our faces as his leitmotifs (leading motifs in English) practically create the force of the ocean in the sounds this overture offers us. This producing the sensation that one is on a ship in peril of being destroyed by the fury of the ocean. This in fact, being the fist opera in which Wagner makes use of such motifs. This being something he would extend even to larger degree in his upcoming opera. The next of which being “Tristan And Isolde” yet it is in overture of “The Flying Dutchman” in which Wagner introduces motifs to represent individual characters; most noticeably the Dutchman and Senta. Senta, the romantic aspect of the overture. As she is the woman who eventually makes the ultimate sacrifice so that the Dutchman’s spirit along with hers; might be allowed on to ascend on to heaven where they can be together in death. This theme to my mind being one of the most captivating in this particular overture as it allows us to feel the suffering of the Dutchman. 

As a further note, I would like to compare the story of “The Flying Dutchman” to the one in the film “Breaking The Waves” by Danish director; Lars von Trier. “Breaking The Waves” being the story a woman from Scotland also sacrifices her life in order to save her husband, who goes by the name of Jan and though his nationality is not specifically mentioned in the film; one could believe that he too is a Dutchman. 

In conclusion, I would like to recommend the opera “The Flying Dutchman” to anyone who is a fan of tragic love stories. As this opera has all the elements of sacrifice as well as redemption through the act of love. It being this factor which makes this a great opera to enjoy specially on this upcoming Valentine’s day. As it demonstrates all the affections that can arise between a man and a woman who take to the forms of adoration. Regarding the tragedy in the “Flying Dutchman”, this perhaps can be a matter of interpretation because though the Dutchman and Senta both die at the end; they do ascend up to heaven where it is clear that they will be able to continue their love. It being in this way of seeing the story which makes it a romance of both sorrow and joy while at the same time giving one the possibility to decide for oneself; if the ending is a sad or a happy one.


----------

